# Global Vaginal Delivery



## dan528i (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I've been billing 59400 w/ dx code v22.2 on global vag deliveries for over a year now and it was never a problem. Now I am getting a denial from 1 of the ins comp. saying that "improper dx coding". Now I've read an article on avoiding pit falls w/ "V" codes but I don;t remeber the exact detailes. 
Can Anyone please tell me if this is appropriate coding and if not what are your suggestions???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anthemfamily (Sep 30, 2009)

You should be posting the diagnosis for the delivery as well as the pregnancy care dx. 650 if straightforward with no complications or the myriad of other codes that explain problems.  Don't forget you can also code with more specifity using the v22.1, v22.0 codes for supervision of normal pregnancy.

Traci, CPC


----------



## deedeefronius (Sep 30, 2009)

*I have had the same issues for removal of hardware for healing fx*

When an ortho removes the hardware from a healed fracture, I have had the V codes denied for the surgeon and the anesthesologist.  When I called to find out why, I was told they do not recoginise the V code as a primary dx.  The ins carrier stated to use the fx code.  My arguement was it was not correct as it was no longer a fx.  I was able to get the claims paid as there is no code to indicate a healed fx that requires removal of hardware, but it was a fight.

In your case, I agree with Traci...use the 650....codes.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dx V22.2 is pregnancy incidental, this is to be used when patient comes in for something non-pregnancy related and happens to be pregnant.
For deliveries you should code the delivery complications from the 630-679.1 or if none then 650 (normal delivery) and the outcome V27.0-V27.9.


----------



## dan528i (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank ou very much everyone !!!!


----------

